# Purple Crab Apple trees



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone want seeds or a sprout? You will be covered up in apples and they make an awesome jelly!


----------



## Cfeist (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi there I would love to get some seeds and sprouts ...my email is. [email protected] Please send me info. Thanks... carol


----------

